# Confused dot dash



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm confused.

Here is an emergency response tug, just out the wrapper with more power and redundancy than you can shake a stick at, with bow and stern thrusters, joystick control and computers by the gazillion being shepherded up the Clyde navigational channel with tugs attached bow and stern. Is this H&S gone mad, is it a lack of confidence in the crew and just how will the tug cope in open ocean in an emergency situation?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kFEZc4u7_...04_2012-1-27-10.09.42+-+El+Moundjid+-+Tug.jpg

I watched Bro Designer heading down the Clyde today. Checked the AIS and she left Finnart, the other end of the Grangemouth - Finnart pipeline for Grangemouth. What is going on? Will she return to Finnart once it has all been pumped through again?

Think I'll have a beer.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Nav,

The 'El Moundjid' was towed dead ship as she has a knackered clutch on one shaft - a bit disappointing I should imagine..........

Sorry - dunno the answer your second question......

(Pint)

Regards,
Willie


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks WillieG, that makes sense. Things usually break down when they are very new or very old, I hope she's sorted. She is a fine looking vessel.


----------

